# Meal time: fruits & Veggies



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Just curious :grin:

What kind of fruits and veggies do you give your 18month?

Any favourites?

MY DS loves corn, mixed veggies, all fruit sauces.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

Frozen peas and frozen blueberries are big here. 

My 18 month old also really like cucumber and baby carrots. 

Roasted veggies are her favorite though especially butternut squash, zucchini and carrots.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

This age is so easy to feed, IMO. Any soft veggie is good and mostly anything I'm eating.  Spinach, Brussel sprouts, literally anything. I'm enjoying it because, if this one is anything like my older 2, they'll wake up about 9-12 months from now and suddenly refuse everything. Sigh.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, mine would eat anything at that age too. We didn't really do special foods just whatever we ate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parentingnewb (Jun 1, 2016)

I loathe the day my kid starts rejecting his food... he's 15 months and has been pretty good thus far. Fingers crossed...? ;/


----------



## Annastock (Oct 31, 2016)

My little 2- year-old nephew seems like carrot puree so much 
But my sister thinks that it's not good eating carrots too much, so she often changes into pumpkin, corn,...
I think my little nephew just likes orange and yellow food  haha


----------



## MarySimas (Jan 11, 2017)

My sisters baby is 2 year old and my sister give her seasonal fruits, rice, Pulse, veggies and almonds. There are many health charts available on the Internet for babies you can also refer from them.


----------



## BellaCassels (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm not sure, but good luck!


----------



## Markons92 (Mar 23, 2017)

My son loves corn as well but that's about it when it comes to veggies. :laugh:
It's a whole different story with fruits. He eats everything. He especially loves when I make him a fruit salad.


----------



## MelissaFowler (May 17, 2017)

My cousins son also loves corn. She gave him carrots, corn, cherry tomatoes and seasonal fruits.


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 12, 2017)

Children this age should consume the equivalent of 1 cup of fruit and 1 cup of vegetables each day. Give your child at least 3 ounces of grains per day, making at least half of these grains whole grains.An 18-month-old child should consume 2 ounces of protein per day.


----------



## Janice205 (Sep 12, 2017)

My little eats corn, avocado, mongo, squash, and potatoes. I let her eat these including milk.


----------

